# Another Question for my EP Brethren



## Nse007 (Apr 11, 2008)

So I'm under the conviction that the Psalms are to be used to worship God in the public meetings. But I wonder if there is any place for hymns for private listening...like on my Ipod? I haven't listed to a hymn in ages and I just listened to some today (Fernando Ortega). Good idea, or is this a slippery slope? Speak the truth in love brethren.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 11, 2008)

Hymns are not evil, they are just not commanded. In the liberty of your daily living, listen away.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 11, 2008)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Hymns are not evil, they are just not commanded. In the liberty of your daily living, listen away.





See this recent thread: When can an Exclusive Psalmist Sing Uninspired Songs in Good Conscience?


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 11, 2008)

WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!

Worship is suppose to be for ALL of LIFE... That means ALL uninspired Song is BANNED at ALL TIMES....... 





Just Kidding.....


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nse007 said:


> So I'm under the conviction that the Psalms are to be used to worship God in the public meetings. But I wonder if there is any place for hymns for private listening...like on my Ipod?



The regulative principle of worship covers the worship of God. If you enjoy listening to 'hymns' then that is fine (Bach and Handel are also good), but they are forbidden in worship.


----------

